# Won ton soup flavor



## giggler (Apr 15, 2017)

I would like to make this soup with really just  chicken broth and frozen wontons, and maybe a few vegitables.

But what gives the broth that special flavor? Ginger, soy, maybe Chinese five spice powder?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 15, 2017)

Several recipes I looked at use just chicken broth/stock. One adds fresh ginger, whole scallions and salt to the basic stock. If the stock was from scratch it would be much richer. That being said, I believe the focus is the wonton itself. Several of the homemade recipes use some of the same fillings as the dim sum Karen makes.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 15, 2017)

Mine is certainly not authentic (little I do is) but, I make mine with a dashi, adding some miso and sliced ginger for flavoring..

Ghungah @ Damn Deliis good to follow for Asian cooking..

Wonton Soup - Damn Delicious


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 15, 2017)

Mine is not authentic either because I use my homemade chicken stock then I simmer with some sliced ginger and green onions to give it a bit more of an asian flavour. Remove them before serving but you can sprinkle with a few more fresh shallots or chives to serve. 

Boil your Won Tons separately to your soup base. You could do them in the soup but the corn starch you sprinkled them with will cloud up the clear broth.

I also do not make a really clear broth.  To me it is not that important and I can't be bothered with the extra steps to do so, ergo my soup is always a little cloudy (just not from my WonTons).  When I don't have any homemade broth on hand I have no problem using Knorr or Bovril chicken base (liquid) to make mine.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 15, 2017)

giggler said:


> I would like to make this soup with really just  chicken broth and frozen wontons, and maybe a few vegitables.
> 
> But what gives the broth that special flavor? Ginger, soy, maybe Chinese five spice powder?
> 
> Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.



For a good broth like this use bones, garlic and ginger. 

Blanch the bones at a boil for 15 to 30 minutes. Dump out the water. Wash the bones and the pot. 

Put the bones garlic and ginger into the pot with a touch of salt and bring to a simmer. Cook until the bones have released most of the good stuff. Taste if it needs more salt add a little more

When your ready to make your soup add your carrots and bring to a slow boil. Add a dash of white pepper and your wontons. When the wontons are almost done check seasoning.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 15, 2017)

I do about the same as the others... either homemade or store-bought broth add in some instant, powered dashi, a splash of shoyu; bring to a simmer in a separate pot from the dumplings and build




(the wonton are hidden the noodles  and that dipping sauce of the "crunchy garlic topping" is out of this world!)



yum! or OISHI!!

... and then, do you dip your dumplings or do you do a simple slurp, `cuz ya gotta slurp it man!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 17, 2017)

Wontons can be filled with so many different fillings, seafood (espcially lobster, crab, or minced shellfish), beef, chicken, pork, cheese, or any combination of the above.

With that in mind, taylor your broth to the wonton filling.

For chicken, I can't add much to what has already been said.  But for beef, make a mushroom broth by simmering freshly sliced mushrooms (about a half pound) in 2 cups of water for twenty minutes.  Remove the mushrooms, and add a little soy suace, then taste.  Add more until the broth is ballanced.  Then add a 1/4 tsp. powdered ginger.  Make you wontons and cook in the broth.  If you want, add a tbs. of chopped chives to the soup..

For seafood filled wontons, make a shrimp, or clam broth

Be creative and think about the flavors and how they play together.  You can create so much more that traditional flavors, and expand your soup repertoire

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 18, 2017)

giggler said:


> I would like to make this soup with really just  chicken broth and frozen wontons, and maybe a few vegitables.
> 
> But what gives the broth that special flavor? Ginger, soy, maybe Chinese five spice powder?
> 
> Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


Miso and dashi for the broth. A bit of fish sauce.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 18, 2017)

Sesame oil - the toasted sort is what's missing here.  Add a teaspoon or so to the pot just prior to serving.  Heat breaks down the flavor so make sure the pot is no longer boiling.


----------



## riggage (Apr 18, 2017)

Msg or accent seasoning.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 18, 2017)

This is an amazing version of a Won Ton Soup. Actually 2 versions, a spicy one, and a mild one.  Both are good, I've done them.  The spices are for individual bowls with enough water to cover however many wontons you put in, which depends on the size of your bowl. I've usually used a very mild (watered down) chicken broth although as she explains it, it seems to be more common in Sechuan cuisine to use water.

Unlike the Western worlds' version, they add a lot of extras. 

I like this girl's blog - I think it's the real thing.  

 sichuan wonton soup












Pictures from China Sichuan Food Blog, with permission.
oops, sorry... really big pictures!


----------

